# Gisburn didnt happen - Billinge Woods instead pics!



## Francesca (12 Feb 2012)

We arrived a Gisburn forest this morning to find it covered in ice and snow, and freezing , and a definate no go . Some cyclists had just attempted the route and advised us and others not to chance it at it was like riding on an ice rink so we gave it a miss. However, we were invited by the other cyclists to go to Billinge Wood, near Blackburn in Lancashire. We all followed a convoy and arrived at the wood.
It was very steep, and I mean steep, I struggled and so did the others but I enjoyed it with the hubby and we completed it. Here are some piccies...anybody else out and about today??
Below..Gary my hubby chatting to another bunch of riders..
View attachment 7041


Arriving at the woods...






Me..my legs look like tree trunks because i am wearing padded shorts..





Mine and Garys bikes..








another cyclist.





damp..cold..and foggy..





Gary happy face looking like Ali G in da house!!





Gary on da roof!
View attachment 7048

View attachment 7049


Me..








View attachment 7041


----------



## derrick (12 Feb 2012)

Where are the pics of you ridding one, not just possing,
here is on of my wife.


----------



## Herbie (12 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> We arrived a Gisburn forest this morning to find it covered in ice and snow, and freezing , and a definate no go . Some cyclists had just attempted the route and advised us and others not to chance it at it was like riding on an ice rink so we gave it a miss. However, we were invited by the other cyclists to go to Billinge Wood, near Blackburn in Lancashire. We all followed a convoy and arrived at the wood.
> It was very steep, and I mean steep, I struggled and so did the others but I enjoyed it with the hubby and we completed it. Here are some piccies...anybody else out and about today??
> Below..Gary my hubby chatting to another bunch of riders..
> View attachment 7041
> ...


 Like yournew cycle hat Fran


----------



## Francesca (12 Feb 2012)

Herbie said:


> Like yournew cycle hat Fran


thankyou


----------



## Francesca (12 Feb 2012)

derrick said:


> Where are the pics of you ridding one, not just possing,
> here is on of my wife.


errr...you will see that when Iam on my new On One 456 Carbon ! ha then i will be posing....Jealous????


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

Shame I know you were looking forward to it


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

derrick said:


> Where are the pics of you ridding one, not just possing,
> here is on of my wife.


She doesn t look very confident. Did she make it out the otherside of the bombhole ?


----------



## Francesca (12 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Shame I know you were looking forward to it


I know I was really looking forward to it will go back in 2 weeks, it was like an ice rink even trying to park the van!


----------



## derrick (12 Feb 2012)

lukesdad said:


> She doesn t look very confident. Did she make it out the otherside of the bombhole ?


All the way.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Feb 2012)

derrick said:


> All the way.


Good on her


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Feb 2012)

Looks like you had you fun !


----------



## Globalti (13 Feb 2012)

You'd only need 30 minutes to do the two Billinge trails, we do them as part of a longer ride on Wednesday nights. What did you do for the rest of the day? Go to the pub?

(BTW your local MTB club, BAD or Blackburn Bikers were involved in building those trails and do maintain them.)


----------



## Francesca (13 Feb 2012)

Globalti said:


> You'd only need 30 minutes to do the two Billinge trails, we do them as part of a longer ride on Wednesday nights. What did you do for the rest of the day? Go to the pub?
> 
> (BTW your local MTB club, BAD or Blackburn Bikers were involved in building those trails and do maintain them.)


 oi smartarse!!I no we didnt go the pub - we headed back to Preston and then did about 12 miles!I dont have local MTB club, I live in Preston not Blackburn.


----------

